
How the man who challenged Tesla went bankrupt - partingshots
https://www.businessinsider.com/jia-yueting-faraday-future-tesla-rival-bankrupt-2020-1
======
johnday
The only reason Tesla didn't go bust, and Uber didn't go bust (yet), is the
sheer quantity of capital pumped into the machine. It would be incorrect to
describe it as a success story, because the story is not yet over.

~~~
vardump
> is the sheer quantity of capital pumped into the machine.

Can you elaborate?

> It would be incorrect to describe it as a success story, because the story
> is not yet over.

Tesla seems to be pretty successful now. Plenty of cash in bank, (finally)
profitable and a good amount of growth.

~~~
johnday
The point I am making is the same point you are making with your parenthetical
"(finally)". The fact that something can become profitable after nearly 20
years of unprofitability is not a testament to its success; it's a testament
to how the only way to accrue wealth is to _start_ with wealth.

~~~
vardump
I think at this point it's pretty hard to start a successful mass market car
company with _any_ amount of funding.

------
new_realist
He should have raised $20 billion in the public markets like Tesla.

